# 4-in-1 Placemats



## Sonshe

Does anyone have the directions to make 4-in-1 placemats? These are oval and use 4 different pieces of material. Depending on how you open them, you have 4 different-colored placemats.

I have googled and searched, but can't find directions.

Thanks


----------



## sss3

I googled this and couldn't find anything suitable.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I had never heard of them before and couldn't find directions, but I found this picture on an Etsy account. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=31806578 Click on the third picture down, you can see the four sides a little better.

They look fairly simple, but I'm not sure if I can explain, lol. I'm not very good at explaining things, but I'll try. I just cut a mini one out of a paper towel to look at while I'm typing. You might do this before using your fabric to make sure you understand my directions! 

You cut one thickness of four different kinds of fabric into an oval of the size you want. I took four squares and folded them in halves and then quarters and cut the rounded off shape all at once so they'd all be the exact same shape. Or you could measure out rectangles to the size you want and then trace the rounded corners with a plate or something if you're not comfortable free-handing it.

Now lay them out. Place one piece right side up. Take two more pieces and fold them each in half, right sides outward, and lay them on top of the piece on the table, so their folded sides meet in the middle. Now lay the fourth piece on top, right side down. All pieces should now be touching right side to right side. 

Now pin them together all around the outside edge, only pinning two pieces together, not all four. See how it's kind of making a taco shape when you hold up the top piece pinned to the two center pieces? Turn it over and pin the other sides together. Then, just start at the center pin and sew around the half oval to about 1" to 1-1/2" from the center pin on that side. Then do it on the other end, again leaving that gap, but almost meeting up to where you started (this leaves a hole in the center to turn it right-side out). Then turn it over and sew around the outside edges on that side in the same manner.

Turn it right-side out, tuck in the seam edges from the hole (I'd probably press with an iron) and then slip stitch or top stich that hole shut. If it was me, I'd top stitch all the way around each piece to help keep the seams straight and to lie flat better. Then it's all one piece, and you just flip half of it over until you get the side you want to use.

Clear as mud right? lol I hope someone can figure out what I said and maybe translate into easier to understand terms. I'm sorry, I can make just about anything and I can show someone how to do it, but trying to write it out is a whole 'nother thing!


----------



## AngieM2

Callie - it makes sense to me.

I might have to give it a small try today.


----------



## Garnet

:thumb: Thanks for the directions. I will try it with smaller pieces. I like the idea of 4 fabrics and no batting.


----------



## FairviewFarm

Thanks for the great instructions. I was able to easily imagine the results following each step.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Whew, thank goodness! lol Like I said I can show people a lot easier than I can explain it. I'm glad ANYONE understood me! 

I think if you put batting in it, so that there would be some in each layer, it would come out way too thick. I don't think those on the Etsy site have any, they lay too flat. Good luck! Angie, if you do it let us know how it turns out and if/where my instructions go wrong, please.


----------



## Sonshe

Thanks for the directions. It does work! I'm wondering if the thin flannel drapery lining would work instead of batting?


----------

